# Dawson County



## cmghunter (Aug 31, 2007)

Club has openings for a couple of memberships.
715 acres of mixed hardwoods and pines.
Camping area,sorry no electricity.
There is a two doe limit.Our property borders another 800 acre lease that has been trophy managed for twelve years.
This club has had very little pressure for the last ten years.
 The dues are 500.00


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey where is this property???? I'm very intrested Call me at 770-401-7809 Michael.


----------



## georgiajoe (Aug 31, 2007)

interested please send more info and contact#.Thanks


----------



## georgiajoe (Aug 31, 2007)

please send more info and contact #.Thanks


----------



## crow_zach (Aug 31, 2007)

please send info and contact # . my number is 678-858-0755 . when could you meet


----------



## cmghunter (Aug 31, 2007)

I can be reached for info. at 678 773 9948
                                                        Eddy


----------



## cmghunter (Aug 31, 2007)

pm's returned


----------



## GLEN PIRKLE (Aug 31, 2007)

*Interested*

I AM INTERESTED. I CALLED YOU AND I WILL GET WITH MY SON AND SEE WHAT HE WANTS TO DO. THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice meeting you today mr. crow


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 2, 2007)

Spot aren't full yet.
This is a great piece of property.
Don't let a chance for a great place to hunt slip away.

 Thanks once again


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Sep 4, 2007)

Guys I have seen this property and it is nice with lots of sign of animals! Free bump!


----------



## JMJ (Sep 4, 2007)

*Interested in Land*

I am interested in the membership that you are offering.  Could you tell me where the land is located?

Also, I see where there is a two doe limit.  Are there limits or trophy requirements for bucks?

Also, how many total members are in the club?

Thanks,

JMJ


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 4, 2007)

jmj pm sent


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 5, 2007)

I hope i have returned all pms,if i missed anyone please give me a call or shoot me a pm.

  Thanks
        Eddy


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 6, 2007)

Time is almost here.TTT


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 10, 2007)

do you still have any openings


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Check your pms


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 14, 2007)

I have one opening left.
       Thanks to all that have joined and replied.


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 22, 2007)

ttt for the last time


----------



## blackwc (Oct 18, 2007)

*Dawson County Hunting club*

I just wanted to find out if you filled all of your spots
If you do not have any for this year maybe next year. I was curious, is this property off of cowart rd. in Dawson County?I'll give you a call in the next couple of days.
Thanks,
C.Blackwell


----------



## falcon (Dec 30, 2007)

any openings for 08


----------



## honestjim (Dec 31, 2007)

is your club full


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jan 2, 2008)

*2008?*

Anything Open For 2008?is This Just A Deer Lease?what About Turkey,hogs,birds,rabbits Etc.?


----------

